# Help



## Andrews99 (Jul 14, 2017)

I need help finding a t56 manual transmission Under 2300. I've looked everywhere


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Here is an ad on Cl
https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/d/six-speed/6172826576.html


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

$1000 for a bad trans that's in pieces????? That's no help.


----------



## tonyskala (Feb 7, 2015)

these post are about 30 days old
https://pensacola.craigslist.org/pts/d/ls-manual-transmission/6188281640.html

this one looks good but a little more than you wanted to spend 
https://denver.craigslist.org/pts/d/manual-speed-transmission/6198631814.html


----------



## tonyskala (Feb 7, 2015)

https://syracuse.craigslist.org/pts/d/speed-trans/6219064557.html

https://chico.craigslist.org/pts/d/tremec-and-muncie-trans/6183918389.html


----------

